# -
1.     .        (,  20  ),    ,   "  ".       ,      .   ,     .

2.  .     -   .     ,      .
            ,            ,    ,   ,    ,   . ,      .

3. ,       .  - ,  ,    ,     ,         ,      .      .

      , ,   ,        -,...

----------

1.     .

       (,  20  ),    ,      .     ,     ,  ,  , "  ".       ,      .  ,      .

2. ,     .

,       .  - ,  ,    ,     ,         ,      .      "".

3.  .

    -   .     ,      .
      ,    (,  ),      ,             ,    ,   ,    ,   . ,        .


      , ,   ,        -,...

----------

, ..       .     ,     .

----------


## .

> 


 .         :Smilie:

----------

> ...        -,...


, , .   :Smilie:  http://www.ib.ru/ http://www.ib.ru/wiki ,          .      - http://www.ib.ru/law..       *    --10*.    : .   , ,   ,  , ...   .    .    ,         .       !

----------


## infbugalter

-    2021 !
 ,    !

----------

